# Will / Beneficiaries



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

So as a result of the recent Equifax data breach - I been focused on our data and relationships with financials institutions lately. We have US wills (LegalZoom) which we really don't like any more - and I really don't want to rework them. In the US you can setup beneficiaries which trump (excuse me) the will. BofA will not email me a simple form. They insist that they mail it (that will be two months).

Anyway - the most interesting thing I learned today - is that BofA has an international banking partner in Mexico with ScotiaBank (a Canadian bank!). At the end of today's conversation the very nice woman said - let me see if we have any partners in Mexico...


----------

